# Help with Forest King wood splitter . will not start!!



## splittingsam (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a 1 year old (bought new from store) junk . Forest king wood splitter. Only bought it to eventually put a honda motor on it. However, only used it six times and it will not start. I put i a new spark plug (getting spark) . has new Rec 90 gas and will not start even with starting fluid. Any ideas? can anyone help. Thanks


----------



## splittingsam (Mar 29, 2020)

Has the LCT maxx 10.5 HP engine


----------



## splittingsam (Mar 29, 2020)

I FOUND THIS DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT?

"i just wanted to say i have a 30 ton forest king that would not start i tried everything starting fluid would catch on fire . i checked my book and it still was on warranty so i took it in was called a week later to pick it up was charged $11 they said they put lighter oil in it not covered. i had already installed a primer thought it might not be getting enough gas to start didn't help. so a lot upset with where i took it for repair brought the splitter home pulled the engine and tore it apart found that it was one tooth off on valve timing . hope this might help someone with the same problem. starts great now. John"


----------



## splittingsam (Mar 29, 2020)

HEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, what he is saying is that he physically opened the motor and determined that the cam for the valves was one tooth out of time with the crank. So that the valves for intake and exhaust were not in sync with the piston position. One tooth out of time to me wouldnt make it not start probably other issue at hand for him and he just fixed it as he reassembled most likely.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

splittingsam said:


> I have a 1 year old (bought new from store) junk . Forest king wood splitter. Only bought it to eventually put a honda motor on it. However, only used it six times and it will not start. I put i a new spark plug (getting spark) . has new Rec 90 gas and will not start even with starting fluid. Any ideas? can anyone help. Thanks


Are you storing in indoors/outdoors? Covered/uncovered?
Drain the carb bowl into a clean dish and check for water. Pull the plug again and pull the engine over to flush out any flooding. If it "just wont start" since the last time you used it, how long of time went unused?


----------



## splittingsam (Mar 29, 2020)

I store it indoors has brand new gas in it. I used it the day before and next day wouldn't start. I sill can't get it to start. Thank you for the reply you are the only one. Any other suggestions


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Basic three things that have to be to make an engine run. Fuel, spark, compression. First check for spark(actually you said you have spark) Smell the muffler after attempting to start for strong smell of gas will indicate a flooded condition and a wet plug. Next check compression. Lastly pull the valve cover off, pull the plug out to release compression and rotate motor and observe the valves for function. And then observe there position at TDC (top dead center) 
And rotate and see if they open and close as this describes.








What is Valve Timing & How It Affects Engine Performance?


What is Engine Valve Timing? The timing of opening & closing of valves is specified in degrees corresponding to the position of engine's pistons.




carbiketech.com


----------



## Bugwood (Sep 1, 2021)

Had a 22 ton forest king log splitter for over 6 years split over 100 facecord for myself and friends not any problems ..ran as it should.......upgraded to a 30 ton forest king splitter have used it 3 years and have split well over 60 face cords no problems.....love it


----------

